# Help!! Stop Disney from going fullscreen



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Disney has just turned a corner with a new policy that all future "B" family titles will be released in P/S 4x3 only. This step is in response to the growing number of complaints they've been receiving about "black bars" by the average consumer who is not familiar with the concept (or benefit) of letterboxing.

Snow Dogs and Muppet Treasure Island are but two of the many soon-to-be-released P/S only DVD titles.

Right now is a *very* critical time for the future of all Disney DVDs as their marketing executives are in the process of finalizing their policy decisions on OAR and DVD. If home-theater enthusiasts wish to continue to be able to purchase WS 16x9 DVDs of "family - B" titles from Disney they need to act quickly and in great numbers.

Consumers who wish to place their vote to advocate for DVDs being presented in their original aspect ratio need to contact Disney by *both* of the following means:

1-800-72-DISNEY 
[email protected]
__________________
Call 1-800-72-DISNEY & email [email protected] and tell them you won't accept Pan&Scan-only DVD releases!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

There, I sent them a nice long message telling them how I feel. This is most disturbing.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

poor babies-don't like those nasty "black bars" on the top and bottom of their screen...
personally i hate pan and scan and i haven't seen it out yet, but i would love a version of "Around the Worldin Eighty Days" in letterbox...

I tell you what is creepy-whenever I watch "How the West was Won" on TV and they have those lines on the left and right(giving the impression of a science project backdrop)because cinerama was too big for any kind of real tv viewing-someone walking from one side of the screen to the other in that continuel fish eye look is a hoot!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, remember, you vote evry day with your dollars. Writing to these companies is important, but equally important is just not buying these titles


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

What are the "B" family titles?

I just pre-ordered Monsters, Inc. ; its 1.85:1


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The ones that weren't very popular AFAIK. Yes, thank God most of the good movies like Monsters Inc will be available OAR, but still, Muppet Treasure Island may not have been as popular, but it's still pretty darn good


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

An off topic question. Are any of the old classics (pre 1953) from Disney available in anything other than full screen?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

IIRC, most pre 55-ish films were only 4:3.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

EricG is correct. Those films are in their original aspect ratio, as they were filmed at 1.37:1 (which is basically identical to 1.33:1)


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I've got "Singin' in the Rain" which states on the box that it is presented in its Original Aspect Ratio. Kinda funny as the OAR is full-screen ! (1952)


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Colored TV brought the change in movie aspect ratio. It also changed the presentation from a more personal note to a more grandiose one. This does not mean that either aspect is preferable with all movies, but fits better with a certain type of presentation. I do think it's preferable not to change the original intent of the movie.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

When more and more people buy widescreen televisions, Disney is going to have a tough time explaining why their DVD's show black bars on the sides. They are cutting their own throats with this one.

On the other hand, knowing the greed of the Disney corporation, they are probably doing this on purpose so everyone will have to re-buy their DVD's in the widescreen format sometime down the road.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris,

I think you hit the nail on the head with that one.

Its called Corporate Greed


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm wondering if Disney will ever respond to my very long email, which among many other things, addressed the widescreen TV issue...


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

You may just have to accept that. I've purchased the SAME film on VHS, LaserDisc and DVD.
If you need to keep up with technology, you have no choice.



> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *
> 
> On the other hand, knowing the greed of the Disney corporation, they are probably doing this on purpose so everyone will have to re-buy their DVD's in the widescreen format sometime down the road. *


----------

